# Pandora x Cosmos Litter- Choc Splash Texel x Blue Texel



## doganddisc (May 21, 2012)

I had a litter of six born three days ago to a chocolate splash texel doe (a/a b/b ce/ce[or ce/ch) and a blue texel buck (a/a B/* C/ch d/d).

Initially this was a test breeding as I did not have their pedigree. I was also hoping to produce chocolate carriers to breed back to the doe, as chocolate is one of the two varieties I am focusing on.

As of right now, the litter looks like this:










There are three boys and three girls, so there is quite a fight over milk. I was hoping to cull one or two of the boys but I don't want to do so without knowing what color they are!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

the dark ones are proberly black (if the male doesnt carry choc) and the light ones will be siamese ch/ch or black eyed siamese ce/ch (aka colour point baige). Does mum have points? if she doesnt she isnt ce/ch which would make the light babies ce/ch and the bark babies C/ce. If mum does have points she and black eyes then ce/ch so you wont kneo which c gene the dark babies are carrying. If the lights have red eyes its ch/ch balck eyes ce/ch


----------



## doganddisc (May 21, 2012)

Thank you for that informative post!

The male doesn't carry chocolate- definitely hoping for black on the dark ones to breed back to my chocolate does.

I don't know if mom has points, actually. I have a photo of her back when she had whiskers (the buck chewed them all off, and all the hairs on her nose). She looks a bit goofy now- but her coloring makes it really hard to see if there are points on her.










All of the babies have black eyes.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

D:
I can't help at all, but that is the most beautiful mouse. Goodness.


----------



## doganddisc (May 21, 2012)

Thank you seafolly 

I got her at Rodentfest in PA a little over a month ago.


----------



## doganddisc (May 21, 2012)

Here's an update on the babies!










The black baby in the middle is the buck- and he is REALLY black. A lot lighter than the doe next to him on the left. I'm wondering if that doe might be a heavily marked black splash rather than a full black.

The doe to the right of him looks like a black splash.

Hoping against hope that the doe the the far right is a color point beige!


----------

